# Ivy's Spay



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Ivy girl is at the vets right now. Her spay went well, she's on I.V. fluids over night. She also got a microchip, and vaccinated. I've never had a female animal before, and the spay surgery is much more invasive than a neuter. How did you handle your dog, or cat spays? 

I'll post pictures of her when she gets home, I'm sure her I.V. spot will look a bit funny.. shes a raggedy little lady, I wonder what she will look like with a bit of her fluff missing. 

Just wanted to make a pre-thread, I'm sure I'll have other questions once she is home.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm over 20 years from my last experience spaying a dog, so can't be much help but am glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that things have gone well so far. Here's a recent thread on spaying and recovery that you might want to check out.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

She's home. She's mostly just been sleeping. The predicted recovery time is two days. So on monday, she'll be allowed to see Leo again, and hang out in the house. Due to her usual crazy nature, shes in a crate so she doesn't jump on something or play too rough and rip open her stitches.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Also good to hear . The recovery time frame given is a lot shorter than we typically see here. Is the vet giving that time frame to completely resume normal activities?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

That is what the vet said. We got some sort of Lazer therapy on her wound which is meant to speed up the recovery quite a bit. 

She seems pretty normal over all. She's _trying_ to play, which lands her back in a crate. Very vocal per usual, she doesn't seem to be in noticable pain. I'm sure shes sore, but she's always been pretty tough and care free c:


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

She's still doing good. She's escaped the room a few times, running down the hallway. We all yell "IVY NO RUNNING!" and grab her. Returning her to her "prison".. Poor Ivy.

Tomorrow she will be let out, She thinks today, or yesterday, was good enough. She wants to be FREE!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Any big plans for tomorrow, to let her celebrate?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I am sure she will be spoiled with treats and cuddles, Plus she hasn't seen Leo since thursday, I know she will be happy to see him


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

She's still on kitty lockdown because her spay site is still a bit red and swollen. Shes jumping around in the bedroom but we are mostly worried about how her and leo rough house so hard. They are a year apart in age, super energetic. They get going and leo could easily rip out a stitch. 

If leo was more chill, she could come out though. Too bad both of the kitties act like they are on drugs during their "awake" hours.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

She's free, her site is still a little bit swollen, but there isn't any more redness. It looks really good.

She is happy, playing, sleeping, stealing my icecream.. she's all good. Less crazed too, hormones really do a number on us 

Leo is indifferent. He hasn't initiated any play. He is staying his distance. They haven't been sleeping together, like they used to. I think he just needs to get used to seeing her again. A week must have been a long time for the poor guy


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Kitties are still well over here.

I'm not sure if its swollen, or just scar tissue... its a bit lumpy

Otherwise, everything is okay. Leo and Ivy played today


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Besides the site being bumpy (extra skin all bunched together?) and the fact that her tummy is bald, you would have never guessed that just 16 days ago, she was spayed. Everything looks great  . So impressed with the wonderful vets who took care of her.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Shes still acting like she is in HEAT!

yowling, pacing, overly affectionate... what is wrong??


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It can take a month or more for the hormones to dissipate, that might be a factor. Check in with your vet to ask about this.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

one month ago..

I can't even tell (besides her tummy shaved)


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

2 months ago now .. tummy hair growing in, You can see her scar in this photo


----------

